# Logic Keyswitcher for Kontakt 2



## LHall (Jan 8, 2007)

I've created a Logic environment that allows me to keyswò¥   M÷º¥   M÷»¥   M÷¼¥   M÷½¥   M÷¾¥   M÷¿¥   M÷À¥   M÷Á¥   M÷Â¥   M÷Ã¥   M÷Ä¥   M÷Å¥   M÷Æ¥   M÷Ç¥   M÷È¥   M÷É¥   M÷Ê¥   M÷Ë¥   M÷Ì¥   M÷Í¥   M÷Î¥   M÷Ï¥   M÷Ð¥   M÷Ñ¥   M÷Ò¥   M÷Ó¥   M÷Ô¥   M÷Õ¥   M÷Ö¥   M÷×¥   M÷Ø¥   M÷Ù¥   M÷Ú¥   M÷Û¥   M÷Ü¥   M÷Ý¥   M÷Þ¥   M÷ß¥   M÷à¥   M÷á¥   M÷â¥   M÷ã¥   M÷ä¥   M÷å¥   M÷æ¥   M÷ç¥   M÷è¥   M÷é¥   M÷ê¥   M÷ë¥   M÷ì¥   M÷í¥   M÷î¥   M÷ï¥   M÷ð¥   M÷ñ¥   M÷ò¥   M÷ó¥   M÷ô¥   M÷õ¥   M÷ö¥   M÷÷¥   M÷ø¥   M÷ù¥   M÷ú¥   M÷û¥   M÷ü¥   M÷ý¥   M÷þ¥   M÷ÿ¥   Mø ¥   Mø¥   Mø¥   Mø¥   Mø¥   Mø¥   Mø¥   Mø¥   MíÎ¥   MíÏ¥   MíÐ¥   MíÑ¥   MíÒ¥   MíÓ¥   MíÔ¥   MíÕ¥   Mø¥   Mø	¥   Mø
¥   Mø¥   Mø¥   Mø ¥   Mø¥   Mø¥   Mø¥   Mø¥   Mø¥   Mø¥   Mø¥   Mø¥   Mø¥   Mø¥   Mø¥   Mø¥   Mø¥   Mø¥   Mø¥   Mø¥   Mø¥   Mø¥   Mø ¥   Mø!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks, I look forward to trying this out.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Larry! I'll have to try this out sometime as well.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 30, 2007)

Just thought I'd bump this up and say this seems to work very well. It's a little hard to access it from the Logic Pro Forum however so I could post a link if you want.
Works well in Logic 7.2.3.
J


----------



## LHall (Jan 30, 2007)

That would be great. I don't have a way to host at this point, so feel free. 

Sometime this week I'll try to work on it a bit so that it will access more than just 8 keyswitches.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 30, 2007)

Okay...here is a link to the LHall KS to Program Logic Environment...

http://www.strayvoltage.net/dwnlds/LH-K2_Kyswtch-low-high.LSO.zip

If you are using K2 on a Mac in Logic you owe it to yourself to try it.
Cheers,
J


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for the direct link Jamie. I got held up with the Logic Pro Forum so this is easier!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 30, 2007)

Here is a new version I created using LHall's as a guide.
This one allows you to use Program slot 1 and has keyswitches for 1 octave starting at
C0 and going to C1.

http://www.strayvoltage.net/dwnlds/LH-K2_Kyswtch-low-high.LSO.zip


I think this program switching is pretty cool now.
Cheers,
J


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 31, 2007)

I've made some fixes on the 1 Octave file posted above. It actually goes C0 to C#1 correctly and uses Program Slots 001 through 014.
If you downloaded it once...try it again.
Cheers,
J


----------



## LHall (Feb 1, 2007)

Maybe the easiest way is to just open the Keyswitch LSO and your new LSO at the same time, then copy the macro, click on your new song (give Logic time to switch songs) and then paste into the new song's environement. I just tried that and it worked fine. 

You probably want to make sure that the macro you copy isn't cabled to anything just to make it more foolproof. 

Once it's in your new environment, cable from the macro to your destination Audio Inst. Once you've done that, the name of the Keyswitch Macro should appear in the drop down list on the tracks on the arrange page. If you're using more than one macro, make sure you name each one as you go so you can distinguish them in the arrange page menu.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 1, 2007)

In Logic you can open your own Template or whatever you open as standard then in the Environment window Create a Blank environment. 
Then under Options choose Import Layer. Navicate to the Logic Song you downloaded and choose it. After Logic digests a bit a window will open and you will see a pull down menu. Choose the one named K2 Bank KSWitc. Once it's in you can copy and paste it into any environment you want. This was created with Logic 7.2.3

This is directly from Logic Help...
*Importing, Replacing, Swapping Environments 
Importing Single-purpose Environments 
A single-purpose Environment patch might be an editor for a specific piece of MIDI 
equipment, an Environment for a single MIDI processing task such as a MIDI LFO, or a 
complex arpeggiator/delay line configuration. If the Environment patch is contained on 
a single layer, the simplest solution is to select Options > Import Environment > Layer, 
and then select the desired layer in the dialog that appears. This layer and all of its 
Objects will be inserted in the destination song, at the same layer position (the same 
place in the Layer pop-up menu) as it occupied in the source song. Note that this 
inserts a new layer into the destination song—its original layers will be shifted as 
needed. 
You can also move selections of Environment Objects (inclusive of cabling) between 
songs by dragging or copy and pasting. This is made even simpler by first combining 
the Objects into a macro.*
J


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 1, 2007)

Here is how I have 2 switches on my 16 channel K2 Environment...







J


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 1, 2007)

Got it to work! I used the "open both songs" and "copy and paste" method instead of Import. Turns out my previous problem was that I hadn't disconnected the cable first. Now it keyswitches as advertised and I can see the advantage to doing it this way. Finally a good use for the normally idiotic Logic environment! :mrgreen: 

Thanks dudes!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 1, 2007)

Cool. Thanks to Larry Hall for creating the original. It's very useful. I now have 3 versions with 20 keyswitch positions each in the lower area of the keyboard. I may do another with 20 for the upper area.
Cheers,
J


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 3, 2007)

This download has an updated Logic Environment that has 3 full versions of the LarryHall K2 KSW Macro. NORMAL RANGE of *C0 to G1*, LOW RANGE of *C-1 to G0* and HIGH RANGE of *F5 to C7*.
That should cover most needs.


http://www.strayvoltage.net/dwnlds/LH-K2_Kyswtch-low-high.LSO.zip


Cheers,
J


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 3, 2007)

After doing some more testing it appears that Logic breaks the filter connection for any set of KS objects over 8. So what happens on these large sets I just created is that they look like they are working if you just play them but if you record a keyswitch note, since the meta note off filter is broken, it always resets to program 001.
I don't have any more time this weekend to play with this but it is disappointing.
There has got to be a work around.
More if I find out anything else.
Larry's original version of 8 should work fine if you use that one.


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 3, 2007)

Pardon my ignorance (I don't use Logic yet) but how is this easier than simply setting up Instrument Banks in Kontakt 2 (just drag programs to Instrument Bank) and use program changes to select among them?


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 3, 2007)

That's what this is Greg, setting up instrument banks in K2. This is supposed to translate Keyswitch commands for Program change commands. So instead typing 001, 018 etc. from your controller you just use a key command and it switches the program by sending say C0=Program 001 C#1=Program 002, etc..
I can type in Program changes in Logic as well as anyone but this let me set up my own keyswitch banks very quickly. But it only works for 8 switches.
See?
J


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 3, 2007)

I see, thanks Jamie.


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 3, 2007)

I got a chance to really spend some time with this yesterday and I gotta say, I love it! I honestly have never set up a keyswitch internally in Kontakt, so I can't say whether it's that much more difficult, but this method is ridiculously quick once you've got the environment template. Thanks Larry and Jamie!  

I do have one request: Since it's not possible (at least not yet) to use more than 8 key switches, could you make one macro with just the 8 and post it here? Or tell me how to delete some of the keys inside the macro? This is my first experience with these macros so I'm a bit slow! :mrgreen:

<EDIT> I forgot that Larry's original one had only 8, but for some reason, I can't get that one to load. Maybe I'll try again . . .


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 3, 2007)

Mike Greene @ Sat Feb 03 said:


> I got a chance to really spend some time with this yesterday and I gotta say, I love it! I honestly have never set up a keyswitch internally in Kontakt, so I can't say whether it's that much more difficult, but this method is ridiculously quick once you've got the environment template. Thanks Larry and Jamie!
> 
> I do have one request: Since it's not possible (at least not yet) to use more than 8 key switches, could you make one macro with just the 8 and post it here? Or tell me how to delete some of the keys inside the macro? This is my first experience with these macros so I'm a bit slow! :mrgreen:
> 
> <EDIT> I forgot that Larry's original one had only 8, but for some reason, I can't get that one to load. Maybe I'll try again . . .



Mike,
You should do this. In your environment window Choose the Macro that is the KS. Double click inside it and it will ask you if you want to unpack it so select yes.
Select the last KS Switches from 20 to 9 and delete them. Now cable the last KS (Number eight) to the Right Filter. Now select everything that was inside the Macro originally and then under the window that says NEW select Macro to make them all a Macro again.
Then recable that to your K2 instrument. That should work. I won't be back at my Studio till Monday.
Hope that helps.
J


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks so much, Larry and Jamie! I can't wait to try thiis out later today or tomorrow!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 5, 2007)

Larry and Jamie,

Should I just wait for the final version, since it looks like you're still working on making it better?


----------



## LHall (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah. I'll email you a new one in a minute. I'll also repost at logicprohelp.com


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 5, 2007)

Here is Larry's functiong KS...

http://www.strayvoltage.net/dwnlds/LH-K2_Kyswtch-low-high.LSO.zip

These 3 seem to work great. A Low range from C0 to BO
and a High Range.

Larry has them linked and set K2 to Omni Mode but this isn't necessary. If you have your K2 Multi set up right in Logic you can have multiple banks in a single K2 Instance with each bank receiving on it's own channel.
I can help you if you need it.
Thanks Larry for fixing the versions I broke. Caveat: you can't use Program slot 001
but that's no big deal.
Cheers,
Jamie


----------



## LHall (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting, Jamie.

I didn't mean to have them linked. I meant to just display them both at the same time. 

Here's something interesting. You can cable out of (for instance) audio inst 1 and into the macro, then out of the macro into audio inst 2.  This way you can choose audio inst 1 in the arrange page instead of the macro (not that there is any benefit to this at all). But the keyswitcher doesn't work if you cable out of audio inst 1 into the macro and back into audio inst 1. 

Is there any way to create a functioning "midi insert" in an audio instrument? If you could, then there would be two benefits. You could see the fader in the arrange page, and more importantly, you could use the freeze function. 

Maybe someone has an idea for how this could work.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 5, 2007)

OK, so I'm having some problems. Here's what I did:

- I successfully imported two macros.

- I cabled one, LH-C0-B0 Kyswitcher to an Audio Inst with one instance of K2.

- I loaded up 5 different trumpet articulations, leaving an additional first bank blank.

- I set them all to omni

- In the Arrange page, I selected the new audio object called LH-C0-B0 Kyswitcher

- If I play in the range of the trumpets, they all play

- Hitting the keys C0 or D0 or E0 makes no difference whatsoever

What am I missing/doing wrong?


----------



## LHall (Feb 5, 2007)

Make sure you are loading all the articulations into an Instrument Bank and that the Instrument Bank is set to Omni.

Let me know if that works. I'm using it right now and it's working fine here.

LH


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 5, 2007)

Ned,
Try hitting play first in Logic. I just got this same behavior...hit play then stop and now it works like it should.

Here is how things should look.

















As you can see, with a 2 audio objects set to the same instrument but different channels you can use one instance of K2 with several banks. 1 could be all string sections for instance.
J


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 5, 2007)

Dr.Quest @ Sat Feb 03 said:


> Mike,
> You should do this. In your environment window Choose the Macro that is the KS. Double click inside it and it will ask you if you want to unpack it so select yes.
> Select the last KS Switches from 20 to 9 and delete them. Now cable the last KS (Number eight) to the Right Filter. Now select everything that was inside the Macro originally and then under the window that says NEW select Macro to make them all a Macro again.
> Then recable that to your K2 instrument. That should work. I won't be back at my Studio till Monday.
> ...


Ah, Jamie, you have taught me to fish! That looks pretty easy. Thanks!

Interestingly, I'm not having a problem with Program 1 not being blank. All the slots (at least the first eight) in the bank work just fine, including the first.

Ned, I don't know if this is it, but make sure you're working with "banks" in the meaning Kontakt uses. You basically create an empty bank (instead of an instrument or patch), then open that bank and fill it with instruments.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 5, 2007)

Ned,
Try downloading this song and checking it out. See if it works for you.

http://www.strayvoltage.net/dwnlds/K2_KS-PRM_Sw_3Versions.lso.zip

Glad to help Mike. There are some odd things going on between Larry's KS and the ones I set up. I wish I had more time to Sus out the problems.
Cheers,
J


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 5, 2007)

*DUH!!*

I wasn't using an *instrument bank*

Works like a charm!! Thanks guys!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 5, 2007)

Ned, if it makes you feel any better, I did the same thing! I didn't even know those instrument banks existed until this. :shock: Kind of embarrassing because Stefan had told me about them before, but it went over my head.

I'm liking Kontakt a lot more now that I'm finally learning a little about how it works!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 5, 2007)

YOU?

Mr Big? The man who terrorizes the mighty D.R.? The uttersuperfunkiest superbad blues harp master? I feel much better now!

:wink:


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 6, 2007)

Just discovered another cool use of this system. By loading in 2 Instrument banks set to the same Midi channel and same keyswitcher you can set up very quickly layers of instruments that match in playing styles. Layer Cellos and Basses together you can have the tremolos change to legato in each section but play it as one instrument. Pretty cool for quick idea sessions.
J


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 9, 2007)

OK, after a bit of experimentation I've come to realize how Logic handles the cabling inside a Macro.
Things need to be aligned in a certain way or it wants to disconnect. It was pretty simple once I got it.
Here is a new link to 3 new K2 Keyswitchers that extend the range...16 instruments within a bank...
*Normal is C0 to D#1, High Range is F5 to G#6 and Low Range is C-1 to D#0*

This should cover most situations. I've included a Read Me Menu to explain things a bit.
I've also reconnected Larry's switch idea from Vel to Pitch. It seems to function the same but is more in line to how it should be.
I still haven't been able to get the Switch to see slot 001 although I know it should be possible. So avoid slot 001 and use slots 002 thru 017.
Let me know if you have any questions. Thanks again to Larry for creating the original.

http://www.strayvoltage.net/dwnlds/K2_KS-PRM_Sw_3Versions.lso.zip

This is a really powerful and quick way to set up custom keyswitchs in K2.

Cheers,
Jamie


----------

